# SAN BERNARDINO SHOW PICS



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER SHOW
GOODTIMES IE WILL BE THERE
AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE 
SAN BERNARDINO CA 92407
(CROSS STREET MEDICAL CENTER)


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

[OL'SKOOL WAYZ] coming thru


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

bring your hoppers to the after show cruise :biggrin: hosted by


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 14 2010, 10:17 PM~17198106
> *bring your hoppers to the after show cruise :biggrin: hosted by
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

AFTER THE MOVAL SHOW ???


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 14 2010, 09:17 PM~17196273
> *GOODTIMES IE WILL BE THERE
> AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
> 1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE
> ...


 :thumbsup: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 14 2010, 08:17 PM~17196273
> *GOODTIMES IE WILL BE THERE
> AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
> 1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE
> ...


CONSAFOS ROLLIN THRU FOR SURE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Apr 15 2010, 06:20 AM~17199642
> *AFTER THE MOVAL SHOW ???
> *


after orange show in june last year was packed up the ass


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Apr 15 2010, 12:22 PM~17202341
> *after orange show in june last year was packed up the ass
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## ELCOCRUISER (Mar 13, 2010)

"ALL EYES WILL BE THERE" REPRESENTING THE CROWD OF SAN DIEGO...HAD A GREAT TIME THERE LAST YEAR...


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

bring my singlpump street


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELCOCRUISER_@Apr 15 2010, 09:45 PM~17208275
> *"ALL EYES WILL BE THERE" REPRESENTING THE CROWD OF SAN DIEGO...HAD A GREAT TIME THERE LAST YEAR...
> *


sounds good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Apr 15 2010, 10:25 PM~17208820
> *bring my singlpump street
> *


what's up spookyi3 :wave:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

CALIRIDERS Will be out there for sure


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 16 2010, 01:06 PM~17213511
> *:thumbsup:
> *


TTMT :biggrin: AGAIN


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: PURO PINCHE LOWRIDER PARTY!!!! :run: :run: :run:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Apr 16 2010, 04:14 PM~17215054
> *:biggrin: PURO PINCHE LOWRIDER PARTY!!!! :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


QUE NO :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Apr 16 2010, 07:52 AM~17210976
> *
> *


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

hope to see some of you guys out there sunday :thumbsup: watsup vago :wave:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruisintogether_@Apr 16 2010, 10:32 PM~17218062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## sweetpea (Feb 17, 2009)

Shafter Ca Skys The Limit Bike Club


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

One of the shows I look forward to each year. You know I'm there!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 18 2010, 03:33 PM~17229326
> *One of the shows I look forward to each year. You know I'm there!!!!! :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweetpea_@Apr 18 2010, 03:26 PM~17229274
> *Shafter Ca Skys The Limit Bike Club
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER SHOW
GOODTIMES IE WILL BE THERE
AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE
SAN BERNARDINO CA 92407
(CROSS STREET MEDICAL CENTER)


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Prestige car club will be there dam straight :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Apr 19 2010, 09:26 PM~17243299
> *Prestige car club will be there dam straight :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

ill be their again this year


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Apr 20 2010, 07:42 PM~17253013
> *ill be their again this year
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

*PACHUCO CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE*


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Apr 21 2010, 01:31 AM~17256299
> *PACHUCO CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER SHOW
GOODTIMES IE WILL BE THERE
AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE
SAN BERNARDINO CA 92407
(CROSS STREET MEDICAL CENTER)


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 21 2010, 05:41 PM~17262867
> *SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER SHOW
> GOODTIMES IE WILL BE THERE
> AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
> ...


TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ima be out there representing S.D. forsure.. :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Apr 23 2010, 01:50 AM~17278083
> *ima be out there representing S.D. forsure.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Apr 23 2010, 05:44 AM~17278494
> *
> *


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

CONSAFOS ROLLIN FOR SURE HOMIE :h5:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Apr 26 2010, 02:13 AM~17303042
> *CONSAFOS ROLLIN FOR SURE HOMIE  :h5:
> *


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Apr 16 2010, 04:14 PM~17215054
> *:biggrin: PURO PINCHE LOWRIDER PARTY!!!! :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


SUP OSCAR!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CAR/BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE FOR SHURE THIS YEAR MISSED LAST YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Good times


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Apr 27 2010, 09:03 AM~17316910
> *RARECLASS CAR/BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE FOR SHURE THIS YEAR MISSED LAST YEAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Royal Fantasies will be there for sure


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

ourstyle los angeles cc will be theer


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS WILL BE THERE :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Apr 27 2010, 05:57 PM~17322268
> *Royal Fantasies will be there for sure
> *


Royal Fantasies will be there for sure 
ourstyle los angeles cc will be theer 
CHILDHOOD DREAMS WILL BE THERE
:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 28 2010, 07:56 AM~17328135
> *Royal Fantasies will be there for sure
> ourstyle los angeles cc will be theer
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS WILL BE THERE
> ...


CONSAFOS :x: WILL BE THERE


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

we going to be there for sure homie CONSAFOS


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Rollerz Only New Mexico will be there.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 28 2010, 06:47 PM~17334861
> *Rollerz Only New Mexico will be there.
> *


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Apr 28 2010, 01:30 PM~17331731
> *we going to be there for sure homie CONSAFOS
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 30 2010, 06:46 AM~17349776
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@May 1 2010, 12:40 PM~17360049
> *:biggrin:
> *


what's up sonny


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@May 1 2010, 05:18 PM~17361220
> *what's up sonny
> *


whats going on cant wait locked my ass out of my car waiting on locksmith :420:


----------



## antlocc93 (Feb 6, 2010)

> :biggrin:
> [/quote whats up hey i know your family andre up at raytheon in elsegundo
> good peps lookin forward in seenin that elco do its thang :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@May 2 2010, 03:56 AM~17363961
> *whats going on cant wait locked my ass out of my car waiting on locksmith  :420:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

Classic Memories IE, LA and possibly NorCal will be in the house


----------



## carlos64 (Aug 19, 2009)

NEW WAVE SO. CAL WILL BE AT SAN BERNADINO LOWRIDER SHOW.


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Prestige car club will be there


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















WE WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

consafos


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@May 3 2010, 11:00 AM~17373560
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


see u there


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 2 2010, 09:06 PM~17369295
> *Prestige car club will be there
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER SHOW
GOODTIMES IE WILL BE THERE
AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE
SAN BERNARDINO CA 92407
(CROSS STREET MEDICAL CENTER)


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: are rooms are booked   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@May 3 2010, 08:44 PM~17380742
> *see u there
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup: orale homie see you guys there much love and respect Rolo prez IMPRESSIONS LA CC :wave:


----------



## carlos64 (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@May 6 2010, 05:40 PM~17412638
> *  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: orale homie see you guys there much love and respect Rolo prez IMPRESSIONS LA CC  :wave:
> *


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

:happysad:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@May 6 2010, 11:18 PM~17415614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHY U PUT UP ON HERE IF ITS A GOODTIME THING


----------



## carlos64 (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@May 6 2010, 11:18 PM~17415614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 7 2010, 03:33 PM~17421836
> *WHY U PUT UP ON HERE IF ITS A GOODTIME THING
> *


Q-TRAIS LOCO U KNOW U WELCOME DOGGY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## daddyworld (Oct 25, 2006)

PHOENIX CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE FA SHO


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@May 6 2010, 10:18 PM~17415614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U KNOW IM SHOWING UP FOR THE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 26 2010, 08:38 PM~17312225
> *SUP OSCAR!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: Q-VO...JO-JO :wave:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

sup vago :wave:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@May 10 2010, 11:40 AM~17443583
> *sup vago :wave:
> *


sup homie


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U DOING :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@May 11 2010, 01:36 PM~17455845
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U DOING  :biggrin:
> *


good how about u


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

good just working been by ur pad but u werent there :biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER SHOW
GOODTIMES IE WILL BE THERE
AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE
SAN BERNARDINO CA 92407
(CROSS STREET MEDICAL CENTER)


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

WHAT UP PEDRO PARTY WEEKEND COMING UP 5 AND THE 6


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@May 17 2010, 01:40 AM~17512501
> *WHAT UP PEDRO PARTY WEEKEND COMING UP 5 AND THE 6
> *


 :yes: :yes: lots of :barf: :barf:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@May 17 2010, 07:03 AM~17513246
> *:yes:  :yes: lots of  :barf:  :barf:
> *


HELL YEAH JUST FACE THE OTHER WAY :barf: hno:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@May 17 2010, 12:09 PM~17516083
> *HELL YEAH JUST FACE THE OTHER WAY  :barf:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER SHOW
AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
HOSTED BY GOODTIMES IE
1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE
SAN BERNARDINO CA 92407
(CROSS STREET MEDICAL CENTER)


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@May 17 2010, 11:24 PM~17523805
> *SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER SHOW
> AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
> HOSTED BY GOODTIMES IE
> ...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Oldies Car Club will be there :biggrin: 




























:thumbsup:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 7 2010, 12:57 PM~17420946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who ever sent their ap under this address fucked up i guess they moved il post the right address


----------



## carlos64 (Aug 19, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## carlos64 (Aug 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@May 21 2010, 12:18 AM~17559433
> *who ever sent their ap under this address fucked up i guess they moved il post the right address
> *


*Go Lo Entertainment, INC
1733 Alton Parkway
Irvine, CA 92606
949-705-3161*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 22 2010, 06:19 PM~17573033
> *Go Lo Entertainment, INC
> 1733 Alton Parkway
> Irvine, CA 92606
> ...


yup we had to send ouir regs out twice but we good now


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

fuck i know are shit got sent back know i dont know if we will get a spot


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@May 23 2010, 03:37 AM~17575554
> *fuck i know are shit got sent back know i dont know if we will get a spot
> *


ME TOO


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER SHOW
AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
HOSTED BY GOODTIMES IE
1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE
SAN BERNARDINO CA 92407
(CROSS STREET MEDICAL CENTER)


----------



## carlos64 (Aug 19, 2009)

NEW WAVE SO. CAL WILL BE THERE!!!!!!


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by carlos64_@May 24 2010, 07:24 PM~17591993
> *NEW WAVE SO. CAL WILL BE THERE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by carlos64_@May 24 2010, 07:24 PM~17591993
> *NEW WAVE SO. CAL WILL BE THERE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHITS NICE :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@May 21 2010, 01:18 AM~17559433
> *who ever sent their ap under this address fucked up i guess they moved il post the right address
> *


That sucks. They changed it after I had posted it.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Rollerz Only , Riverside , CA*


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...........


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@May 18 2010, 12:24 AM~17523805
> *SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER SHOW
> AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
> HOSTED BY GOODTIMES IE
> ...


 :0


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

2 weeks
LRM CASH MY CHECK SO I'M IN


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: got my letter im in see you guys there Rolo :biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@May 26 2010, 06:48 PM~17614861
> *2 weeks
> LRM CASH MY CHECK SO I'M IN
> *


cool cool me too :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

10 more days


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 27 2010, 09:23 AM~17621657
> *10 more days
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

Rollerz Only CC, San Diego :biggrin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@May 27 2010, 12:32 PM~17622755
> *Rollerz Only CC, San Diego :biggrin:
> *


whats up sammy. should be a good show!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

ROLLERZ ONLY VALLE DE COACHELLA will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

SEE EVERYBODY THERE..... :wave:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER SHOW
AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
HOSTED BY GOODTIMES IE
1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE
SAN BERNARDINO CA 92407
(CROSS STREET MEDICAL CENTER)


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

SEE YOU AT THE BEFORE AND AFTER PARTY :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

hmmmmmmm...... na I'll be in Santa Barbara :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*todays mail*


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 28 2010, 10:29 AM~17632687
> *todays mail
> 
> 
> ...


let me have some wristbands :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 28 2010, 01:21 PM~17634153
> *let me have some wristbands  :angry:
> *


let me have your 62 :biggrin: PM me


----------



## carlos64 (Aug 19, 2009)

9 more days till show we will be at pre show party :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## carlos64 (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@May 26 2010, 11:17 AM~17610055
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C.  SAN DIEGO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...........
> *


when r u guys leaving


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

<span style='color:red'>IN DA HOUSE PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

*REAL 4 LIFE C.C WILL BE OUT THERE!! *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by carlos64+May 28 2010, 08:53 PM~17637255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@May 27 2010, 11:56 AM~17622955
> *whats up sammy. should be a good show!
> *


whats up jay you ready


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

CONSAFOS ROLLIN THRU FOR SURE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

7 more days :cheesy:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 29 2010, 09:17 PM~17644367
> *7 more days :cheesy:
> *


6 DAYS hno: hno:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 28 2010, 09:29 AM~17632687
> *todays mail
> 
> 
> ...


look like my mail thats wut up


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## carlos64 (Aug 19, 2009)

6 more days :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

four more days till i roll out


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UNITED DREAMS CC YUMA, AZ WILL BE OUT THERE!!!


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 31 2010, 03:55 PM~17656409
> *four more days till i roll out
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: R.F.F.R.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

UCE Phoenix will be there :cheesy:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

hno: almost here


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

RFFR


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

5 DAYS :0 :0


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER SHOW
AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
HOSTED BY GOODTIMES IE
1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE
SAN BERNARDINO CA 92407
(CROSS STREET MEDICAL CENTER)


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

kool aid in da house


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by carlos64_@May 28 2010, 08:10 PM~17637357
> *when r u guys leaving
> *



WE R STILL NOT SURE BUT I THINK WE MIGHT LEAVE ON FRI. NITE ABOUT 10 OR 11........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

4 DAYS


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@May 29 2010, 11:28 AM~17641270
> *whats up jay you ready
> *


im ready!!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

See everyone Sunday! :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I'm rollin but leavin early. Laker game is at 5 :nicoderm:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:drama: :sprint: TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 1 2010, 12:38 PM~17665071
> *I'm rollin but leavin early. Laker game is at 5 :nicoderm:
> *


laker game?
after cruise homie THE LAMBER YARD


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

SHOWTIME CC will be in the house......


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

S.F.V Oldies will be there


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I heard that it's sold out is it ?


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 1 2010, 07:30 PM~17669049
> *I heard that it's sold out is it ?
> *


I have some pre-reg for sale


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

ROYAL IMAGE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Its supposed to be 95° on Sunday :0


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 1 2010, 10:38 PM~17671137
> *Its supposed to be 95° on Sunday :0
> *


NICE


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*CRUZIN INTO THE PAST WILL BE THERE*


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

whats up pedro still having pre party :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 1 2010, 09:38 PM~17671137
> *Its supposed to be 95° on Sunday :0
> *




U KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS FELLAS............... ALOT OF FEMALES WEARING HARLY ANYTHING.................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 2 2010, 05:57 AM~17672776
> *U KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS FELLAS............... ALOT OF FEMALES WEARING HARLY ANYTHING.................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea let's hope the trannies stay away this year. U know how the 909 is :rofl:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 2 2010, 05:03 AM~17672813
> *Yea let's hope the trannies stay away this year. U know how the 909 is :rofl:
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## S.A.S (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 2 2010, 06:57 AM~17672776
> *U KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS FELLAS............... ALOT OF FEMALES WEARING HARLY ANYTHING.................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :yes: :boink:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

WHERE'S THE PRE PARTIES AT ON SAT???????? :dunno:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

rolling out saturday with Frank's Hydraulics uffin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Jun 2 2010, 02:22 AM~17672280
> *whats up pedro still having pre party  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: hno: :yes: :yes: :yes: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER SHOW
AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
HOSTED BY GOODTIMES IE
1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE
SAN BERNARDINO CA 92407
(CROSS STREET MEDICAL CENTER)


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jun 2 2010, 08:48 PM~17680189
> *SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER SHOW
> AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
> HOSTED BY GOODTIMES IE
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

NEW STYLE WILL B THERE


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Jun 2 2010, 08:47 PM~17680174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT TIME PICNIC


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jun 2 2010, 08:40 PM~17680076
> *:wave:  hno:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


COOL JUST REMEMBER IN THE GRASS :barf: :barf: :rimshot:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOM!_@Jun 2 2010, 11:34 PM~17682161
> *
> *


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Jun 3 2010, 02:14 AM~17682431
> *WHAT TIME PICNIC
> *


12:00 THEN AFTER EVERY BODYS HITN THE FREEWAY TO CRUZ NITE IN MORENO VALLEY. A HOLE DAY OF FAMILY AND RYDAZ. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

I C U VAGO


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jun 3 2010, 10:08 AM~17685010
> *I C U VAGO
> *


q-no


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Jun 2 2010, 08:47 PM~17680174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ANYONE WITH AN EXTRA WRISTBAND WANNA MAKE A QUICK $20, ILL BUY ONE FROM U. JUST SHOOT ME A PM AND ILL CALL U WHEN I GET TO THE SHOW. THANKS!!!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*To all that is making the drive this weekend to the Car Show , HAVE A SAFE DRIVE*


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 14 2010, 07:17 PM~17196273
> *SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER SHOW
> GOODTIMES IE WILL BE THERE
> AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

BROWN SOCIETY CENTRAL VALLEY 
& BROWN SOCIETY AZ WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jun 1 2010, 08:05 PM~17669450
> *I have some pre-reg for sale
> *


how much????????????????????????pm me


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

[kool aid in da house</span>
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/fam%20129.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
[/quote]


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER SHOW
AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
HOSTED BY GOODTIMES IE
1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE
SAN BERNARDINO CA 92407
(CROSS STREET MEDICAL CENTER)


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

ready to roll tonight


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 4 2010, 02:00 PM~17697170
> *ready to roll tonight
> 
> 
> ...



so u with rollerz only now or prestige??


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

ROLLERZ ONLY TO THE TOP RFFR


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*To all those that are rolling out to San Bernardino for the LRM Car Show may you all have a safe trip to and from the car show.*


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 4 2010, 04:24 PM~17697747
> *To all those that are rolling out to San Bernardino for the LRM Car Show may you all have a safe trip to and from the car show.
> *


U TOO B SAFE


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER SHOW
AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
HOSTED BY GOODTIMES IE
1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE
SAN BERNARDINO CA 92407
(CROSS STREET [MEDICAL CENTER)


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 4 2010, 07:41 AM~17694078
> *BROWN SOCIETY CENTRAL VALLEY
> & BROWN SOCIETY AZ  WILL BE THERE!!!!
> 
> *


 I SEEN BROWN SOCIETY AZ ROLLING IN THE BLYTHE AREA ROLLING TO SAN BERDOO LIKE 4 CARS GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE HOMIES!!


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jun 4 2010, 06:29 PM~17698544
> *SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER SHOW
> AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
> HOSTED BY GOODTIMES IE
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Did u say sold out


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

move in was a mess but we are all set up, see you guys tomorrow!


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jun 4 2010, 05:29 PM~17698544
> *SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER SHOW
> AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
> HOSTED BY GOODTIMES IE
> ...


THIS WERE THA AFTER HOP GONA B IF THERE IS ONE?


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 5 2010, 08:56 PM~17705295
> *move in was a mess but we are all set up, see you guys tomorrow!
> *


it was a mess


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ULTIMATE_REGAL (Jun 12, 2008)

ULTIMATE RIDERS IS GOING


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

damn move in was all screwd but we all in and ready for play and ol skoolwayz bring some a1 hoppers to lumber yard after


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Jun 5 2010, 11:09 PM~17706766
> *damn move in was all screwd but we all in and ready for play and ol skoolwayz bring some a1 hoppers to lumber yard after
> *


That's nothing new when it comes to that show. The earlier the better.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

New Wave DFW chapter
Torres Empire
Irving Customz 
will be in the house


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

We all came down from Dallas Texas


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

does anybody know how much is the entrance fee to see the show is have'nt been to a lrm show since 95 :0 can anybody help a homie out tks


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 6 2010, 01:13 AM~17707328
> *does anybody know how much is the entrance fee to see the show is have'nt been to a lrm show since 95  :0 can anybody help a homie out tks
> *


30 bones but if u ask around I'm sure someone with an extra wristband will hook u up for 20


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

[/B]anybody knows what time is the after show is gonna start crackin  :dunno: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

any pics of the hop? :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jun 6 2010, 04:31 PM~17710439
> *any pics of the hop? :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

damn thats all the pix?? anymore pics of cartoons new 60??


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

looked like a good turn out


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

:worship: :worship:


> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Jun 6 2010, 03:05 PM~17709945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 GOOD LORD! 
FRICKEN AMAZING!*


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 5 2010, 07:56 PM~17705295
> *move in was a mess but we are all set up, see you guys tomorrow!
> *


SET UP LOOKING GOOD


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

A few more on my site. Link in signature.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## maldito65 (Nov 11, 2006)

HIGHCLASS


----------



## maldito65 (Nov 11, 2006)

HIGHCLASS


----------



## maldito65 (Nov 11, 2006)

HIGHCLASS


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by maldito65_@Jun 6 2010, 11:31 PM~17713919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damnnnnn these cars rolled in with wet paint... Tight! :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

who did what in the hop and pics please


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Just pulled up to my office to make sure i didnt have to work tomorrow. Whooo Hooo NO WORK.. Sleeping in.. Great show a little on the warm side but it was a hell of a show. Ill post pics tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

THANKS TO THE HOMIE PEDRO FOR HOSTING A BOMB ASS AFTER SHOW SHIT WAS BAD ASS :biggrin:


----------



## ULTIMATE_REGAL (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Jun 6 2010, 02:36 PM~17710092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: ULTIMATE RIDERS C.C.  :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

SILLY GIVING A INTERVIEW TO THE MODEL OF THE LRM DVD


----------



## ULTIMATE_REGAL (Jun 12, 2008)

> :thumbsup: ULTIMATE RIDERS C.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

nice pics! keep them coming!


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Jun 7 2010, 12:48 AM~17714171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: PINCHE RITCHIE...TEAM COCHINO FOR SHURE... :biggrin:


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

*ULTIMATE RIDERS*


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jun 6 2010, 09:51 PM~17713156
> *SET UP LOOKING GOOD
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Jun 6 2010, 11:48 PM~17714171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Jun 6 2010, 03:01 PM~17709927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 7 2010, 08:49 AM~17715732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :naughty:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I was going to go, but was sick :angry:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jun 7 2010, 08:35 AM~17716141
> *I was going to go, but was sick  :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG COUNTRY (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 7 2010, 08:49 AM~17715732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: SEANZILLA, [email protected]*khaters, Straight Up, RO.LIFER, chef, Wicked95, RND GRAFFIX, bigdaddyartyart, Mr.X, daddyworld, smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:wave: How u like james now :0 :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

any after hopp pics


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jun 7 2010, 12:29 PM~17717202
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: SEANZILLA, [email protected]*khaters, Straight Up, RO.LIFER, chef, Wicked95, RND GRAFFIX, bigdaddyartyart, Mr.X, daddyworld, smiley`s 84 fleetwood
> 
> ...


james is a dick now :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jun 7 2010, 11:00 AM~17716931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean line up any pics of that black 66 rag thats a bad boy :biggrin:


----------



## juan_manuel (Mar 25, 2007)

ANY HOPP PICS uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jun 7 2010, 11:47 AM~17717357
> *[]
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAT CAR IS CLEAN


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jun 7 2010, 10:47 AM~17717357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WUT UP O.B.C. HOMIES, YA WERE LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE YESTERDAY, NICE RIDES HOMIES..... *:thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jun 7 2010, 12:11 PM~17717593
> *WUT UP O.B.C. HOMIES, YA WERE LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE YESTERDAY, NICE RIDES HOMIES..... :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jun 7 2010, 12:01 PM~17717503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Jun 7 2010, 09:27 AM~17716070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Another BAD-ASS Lifestyle ride!
</span>*


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

This years show didn't seem to be as big as the other years, if it wasn't for Lifestyle being there would have been a crapy show. Go Lo or LRM need to be more organized when we lined up to enter we thought the we could use our e tickets then the come and tell later that e ticket and wristbands are at another line  so we go to a longer line and the wait ,sucked then they come back we could go back to the original line that we were in , it really suck! they need to thing in advance and put signs up this happens every year in berdo. Just had to vent


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Jun 7 2010, 02:10 PM~17718637
> *This years show didn't seem to be as big as the other years, if it wasn't for Lifestyle being there would have been a crapy show. Go Lo or LRM need to be more organized when we lined up to enter we thought the we could use our e tickets then the come and tell later that e ticket and wristbands are at another line   so we go to a longer line and the wait ,sucked then they come back we could go back to the original line that we were in , it really suck! they need to thing in advance and put signs up this happens every year in berdo. Just had to vent
> *



The cars look nice but you are right, didn't seem like there were alot of people there.


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jun 7 2010, 12:01 PM~17717503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

ROLLERZ ONLY TO THE TOP


----------



## gonzalez68 (Jan 20, 2010)

1. 
2. 
3.


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Jun 7 2010, 02:02 PM~17718555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalez68 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

That is a sick ride right there! Mine is sort of like it but a Cutlass...don't see many like this....especially done up! Bad Ride!

-Philip


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Jun 7 2010, 03:10 PM~17718637
> *This years show didn't seem to be as big as the other years, if it wasn't for Lifestyle being there would have been a crapy show. Go Lo or LRM need to be more organized when we lined up to enter we thought the we could use our e tickets then the come and tell later that e ticket and wristbands are at another line   so we go to a longer line and the wait ,sucked then they come back we could go back to the original line that we were in , it really suck! they need to thing in advance and put signs up this happens every year in berdo. Just had to vent
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

TOO MANY CLEAN CARS AND LOTS OF HOT HONEYS YOU GUYS MISS OUT ON A GOOD SHOW THANKS FOR ALL THE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jun 7 2010, 04:59 PM~17720075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice lock up!! Nice pics too man!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jun 7 2010, 04:55 PM~17720036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PICS LUPSTER


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jun 7 2010, 03:42 PM~17719470
> * :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 7 2010, 08:52 PM~17721943
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 7 2010, 07:59 PM~17722035
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: U-> :buttkick: <-ME


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jun 7 2010, 05:53 PM~17720544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HOMIE YOU GOT ANYMORE PICS OF THIS ONE OR DOES ANYONE HAVE MORE PICS OF THIS CAR....THE TRUNK AND UNDER THE HOOD IF POSSIBLE :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jun 7 2010, 05:08 PM~17720158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 7 2010, 09:08 PM~17722177
> *:uh: U-> :buttkick: <-ME
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 7 2010, 09:08 PM~17722177
> *:uh: U-> :buttkick: <-ME
> *


para q tanta violencia homie lol


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. INC._@Jun 7 2010, 09:56 PM~17723487
> *para q tanta violencia homie lol
> *


pos es un pendejo est guey :biggrin:


----------



## Lucas93 (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 7 2010, 08:45 PM~17723355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:Nice


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jun 7 2010, 05:52 PM~17720533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Jun 7 2010, 09:27 AM~17716070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 7 2010, 10:19 PM~17723751
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS FOR ALL THE PIC


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> [/quote
> __________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> *IS THAT MR.CARTOON'S NEW 60' ? *
> 
> ...


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: 








"Kita Lealao" from UCE carclub and me at San Bernardino car show. I have much love for this car club and this legendary hall of famer in this pic with me. Much respect always..Rolo from Impressions L.A.C.C.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jun 7 2010, 06:06 PM~17720663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: my next project


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jun 7 2010, 06:00 PM~17720616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy: Man that one is nice!!!


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 7 2010, 04:02 PM~17719119
> *ROLLERZ ONLY TO THE TOP
> 
> 
> ...


damn is she pregnant ?????????? :barf: :barf:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> > [/quote
> > __________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> > *IS THAT MR.CARTOON'S NEW 60' ? *
> >
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 8 2010, 07:48 AM~17725629
> *damn is she pregnant ?????????? :barf:  :barf:
> *


that bitch was nasty and fat


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 7 2010, 11:01 PM~17723545
> *pos es un pendejo est guey :biggrin:
> *


chupas


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 8 2010, 06:48 AM~17725629
> *damn is she pregnant ?????????? :barf:  :barf:
> *


what's wrong Fernando? she didn't want to take a picture with you?
you know you would still butter that muffin!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 8 2010, 12:18 AM~17724652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:   :wow:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Its nice to see when an old car of yours is still around and represent. I wish I had never sold "Linda Negra" it was a frame off but it was sitting in my back yard under a car cover getting weather beat and now its well taken care of and parked in a garage in the SFV.</span>*


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 7 2010, 07:52 PM~17721943
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> [kool aid in da house</span>
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/fam%20129.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 7 2010, 09:49 AM~17715732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: russell, Certified Ryda, 48viejitos54, ah2hydraulics, ONESICKLS, GABINO, 65ragrider, UpInSmoke619, HM WREKN82
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 8 2010, 01:16 PM~17728236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAP, THE HOMIE REPAINTED IT AND RE DID THE INTERIOR AND SET UP ON IT, ALSO DID THE ENGINE TOO AND A FULL SYSTEM ON IT. HE DID A GOOD JOB


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURYKING_@Jun 8 2010, 05:17 PM~17730904
> *YEAP, THE HOMIE  REPAINTED IT AND RE DID THE INTERIOR AND SET UP ON IT, ALSO DID THE ENGINE TOO AND A FULL SYSTEM ON IT. HE DID A GOOD JOB
> *


x2 the 66 had a make over  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jun 7 2010, 06:52 PM~17720533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is that a lowered oscar mayer hot dog car


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 8 2010, 06:16 PM~17731447
> *wtf is that a lowered oscar mayer hot dog car
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 8 2010, 07:16 PM~17731447
> *wtf is that a lowered oscar mayer hot dog car
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 8 2010, 05:53 PM~17731250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where were these skeeeezers at? I never seen them indoors...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 8 2010, 05:53 PM~17731250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 8 2010, 05:53 PM~17731250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that middle chick is :thumbsup:


----------



## low4vida (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 8 2010, 12:16 PM~17728236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

a vid i found in another topic. lookin good homies.  :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jun 8 2010, 07:24 PM~17732077
> *Where were these skeeeezers at? I never seen them indoors...
> *


they were outside with the rest of us :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jun 8 2010, 07:44 PM~17732292
> *a vid i found in another topic. lookin good homies.   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

after cruse pic
















































have u seen this guy


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

18 Members: EL VAGO 84, 51chevy73, 83Cadi559, delinquint 61, GREAT WHITE, DREAM N SESSION, djspydaz, KLIQUE81, HEAVENBOUND68, 62ssrag, blue jay, ACCESSORYFREAK, TopDogg, 818og70, htdt63, jimez63, low chevy, hotshots


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

ANYBODY TOOK VIDEO OF THE GIRLS ON THE CRUISE NITE IF U WERE THERE U KNOW WHAT IM TAKING ABOUT :boink: :boink: :run: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

LINE UP ON SAT....


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 8 2010, 09:45 PM~17733822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: I LIKE  
WHAT UP COMPA NICE PICS HOW YOU GUYS DO AT THE SHOW


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jun 8 2010, 09:52 PM~17733884
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: I LIKE
> WHAT UP COMPA NICE PICS HOW YOU GUYS DO AT THE SHOW
> *


4 OUT OF 5!
TWO 1ST & TWO 2ND!  
YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

CRUISE NITE EVERY SUNDAY AFTER JUNE 6TH


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jun 8 2010, 08:32 PM~17733664
> *<span style='color:blue'>More info, please!!!*


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 8 2010, 09:50 PM~17733871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 8 2010, 08:10 PM~17732605
> *they were outside with the rest of us  :biggrin:
> *


Damn Doug you could have brought them in with you. What a friend?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 8 2010, 06:53 PM~17731250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUXURYKING_@Jun 8 2010, 05:17 PM~17730904
> *YEAP, THE HOMIE  REPAINTED IT AND RE DID THE INTERIOR AND SET UP ON IT, ALSO DID THE ENGINE TOO AND A FULL SYSTEM ON IT. HE DID A GOOD JOB
> *


SUPER CLEAN I TRADE MY 62 FOR IT :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 8 2010, 12:16 PM~17728236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  CLEAN 66 :biggrin:


----------



## cp63 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jun 7 2010, 04:17 PM~17720233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 9 2010, 08:22 AM~17736486
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> More info, please!!!
> *


2 girls on bra and calsones making out homie :wow: :wow:


----------



## elchorejas (May 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 8 2010, 12:16 PM~17728236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low4vida (Nov 1, 2009)

ONE BAD CREATION C.C.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Jun 9 2010, 12:31 PM~17738661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:boink:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Haven't seen her in a while. :naughty:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTMFT...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 9 2010, 10:07 PM~17745486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4vida_@Jun 9 2010, 09:59 PM~17744659
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 9 2010, 11:07 PM~17745486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 9 2010, 11:07 PM~17745486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF Thats my Homie wife :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elchorejas_@Jun 9 2010, 09:40 PM~17744435
> *EL SORULLO 66</span>
> *


tell your homie with the 66 to call me :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 10 2010, 06:15 AM~17747053
> *WTF Thats my Homie wife  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 10 2010, 12:07 AM~17745486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: ANYMORE :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 10 2010, 06:15 AM~17747053
> *WTF Thats my Homie wife  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 i hope that's his car :happysad:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 10 2010, 05:15 AM~17747053
> *WTF Thats my Homie wife  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


o well,,got more too


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 10 2010, 06:15 AM~17747053
> *WTF Thats my Homie wife  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WELL DAT NINJA BLESSED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 10 2010, 08:48 AM~17748059
> *:0  i hope that's his car  :happysad:
> *


 :nono: she mad cool post them hes kool :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 10 2010, 09:23 AM~17748352
> *o well,,got more too
> *


its all good homies post them


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA+Jun 10 2010, 10:26 AM~17748887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in that case...............she's thick & has a big onion :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jesus Loves Me (Nov 21, 2008)

waz up Fam :biggrin:


----------



## BIG COUNTRY (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Jun 8 2010, 07:26 PM~17732098
> *that middle chick is :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 8 2010, 08:39 PM~17732916
> *
> *


 *X2*


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Jun 12 2010, 08:17 AM~17766713
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

CANT BLIEVE THIS IS THE ONLY TOPIC POSTING PICS OF BERDOO SHOW


----------



## Demonstr8 (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 8 2010, 05:16 PM~17731447
> *wtf is that a lowered oscar mayer hot dog car
> *


HAHA, i was thinking that too...but i can honestly say, thats the first time i saw the front wheels molded like that!


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## kandykustoms (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Jun 12 2010, 06:26 PM~17769989
> *CANT BLIEVE THIS IS THE ONLY TOPIC POSTING PICS OF BERDOO SHOW
> *


 x 2


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 9 2010, 11:07 PM~17745486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHE BE OUT THERE AGAIN MY HOMIES SUNDAY WEGO SHOW IN SAN BERNARDINO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

Any pics of the after show at the lumber yard?


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 9 2010, 11:07 PM~17745486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOES ANYONE GOT ANYMORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Oldskool Art (Oct 10, 2007)

2010 San Berdoo UCE reppin


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Oldskool Art said:


> 2010 San Berdoo UCE reppin


NICE


----------

